# need idea



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

how bout captian ahab from moby dick


----------



## TJM808 (Sep 19, 2007)

another popular book, harry potter dress up as voldmort.
type in google "The scream team" they have a how to make mask with ingredients on making a good voldmort.


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

Dracula is a classic "Character Day" costume, and it's based on a book; so is Frankenstein's Monster or Dr. Frankenstein.

If you want something more obscure, you could go as Robert W. Chambers' King in Yellow (technically a recurring character in short stories, but they were compiled in a book titled "The King in Yellow").


----------



## Grim Spirit (Nov 16, 2005)

You didn't say what age group the school is for (elementary, high school).

Here's a couple.

Get a kilt. You could go as Lazarus Long from Heinlein's "Time Enough For Love".

Better yet. Get a bathrobe and a towel and you can be Arther Dent from Douglas Adam's "Hitchhiker's guide to the Galaxy". (don't forget a copy the 'The Guid')

If you're looking for more classical ideas:

Don Quixote

Or tear your clothes, get a BIG straw hat and be Defoe's "Robinson Crusoe".

You could go as half Dr Jekyll and half Mr. Hyde.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

The invisible man - don't show up.


----------



## tpahallowguy (Sep 24, 2007)

DeadTed said:


> The invisible man - don't show up.


Haha. I like this idea a lot. Unfortunately, I'm the Assistant Principal of the school, so I'm not allowed to just not show up. Thanks for all the great ideas. I'm at an elementary school, so any ideas for a younger crowd?


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

One of the characters from "Where the Wild Things Are"
Doctor Frankenstein
Any Harry Potter character
Doctor Suess or any Suess character for that matter (If you found someone you knew, you could go as Thing 1 and Thing 2... )
Chicken Little
Pinnochio
Alladin
Toy Story character
Curious George
Willie Wonka or an Uumpa Loompa
Charlie Brown

You could go to your library and just look at the childrens section - find some recognizable books.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I like Grim's idea of going as Arthur Dent in your jammies. It's easy, just wake up and go to work.


----------



## Grim Spirit (Nov 16, 2005)

Hmmm...Elementary School ages....

The Dread Pirate Roberts from Cabot's "The Princess Bride".

Carry a shovel and a container of water...Sacher's "Holes".

Black jogging suit with cows, cars, trees and houses hanging from length's of string. Spin around and be a twister from Ruckman's "Night Of The Twisters "

Fangs and rabbit ears...Bunnicula


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Just a reminder: The Bible is a book and is full of colorful characters...


----------



## Grim Spirit (Nov 16, 2005)

LV Scott T said:


> Just a reminder: The Bible is a book and is full of colorful characters...


That is true, a lot of good characters. Seeing as you're probably taller than your studen body, goliath comes to mind.

But, if it is a public school, you run into the chance of offending someone who believes in absolute separation of church and state.


----------



## powerfitz (Sep 25, 2007)

*Here's my thought..*

I saw this thread earlier today. I'm new to the forum, so I'll get my third post for this idea. I hope it helps.

I created a new Halloween costume page recently, and saw a Tear-away Superman costume. You wear a sports jacket, a button up shirt, a loose tie, and regular casual suit the rest. The costume is that you have the superman top under the shirt, showing the S symbol, and classic Superman top. You assume the persona of Clark Kent, fake glasses comes with the costume, or get some of your own.

You can get the outfit as a costume. I have it avaliable on my website, and you can now find the link in the sales, promotions section of the forum.

Or, you can search Powerfitz.com follow the link to the 4Seasons Halloween Shop, and you can purchase the costume from out 4Seasons Halloween Shop.

I'll check back to see if this post is offensive in any way. I hope you use this idea, as I think it fits in the environment for you as well.

Damian Walsh


----------



## beautycastvixen (Sep 27, 2007)

I like the Invisible Man idea!!


----------



## MELevolent (Oct 10, 2005)

My daughter is going as Bunnicula this year, I love that idea.
And there is always--

Paddington Bear (green overalls, missing button etc)
The Very Hungry Caterpillar (carry cardboard food with holes in it)
The momma duck from Make Way for Ducklings (A duck with a string of small ducks trailing behind you)
The Giving Tree from Shel Silverstein
A Star-belly Sneech from Dr Suess, or anything from him would be a hit, I'd think


----------

